# 16" x 22" Baking sheets



## JoeV (Dec 14, 2008)

DW and me were talking about baking cookies in larger batches on larger pans. I found a 16" x 22" baking sheet that would fit in my conventional 30" range, but I wonder if this would leave too little circulation space for air movement around the pan and its contents. I would also like a pan like this for making four loaves of Italian bread at one baking. Any hard-fast rules about circulation space around pans/pots? Our larges cookie sheet now is 12" x 18"


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2008)

Half sheet pans are a good size for standard home ovens and less expensive than specialty cookie sheets.  

I use these in my oven and they fit on a shelf with a little open space on all sides to allow for heat circulation.


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 14, 2008)

What are the interior measurements of your oven? I know that when I ordered my baking stone they advised leaving approximately an inch on each side for air circulation purposes. I would think you'd want the same with the baking sheets, especially if you plan to bake on more than one shelf at a time.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 14, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> My sister does all of her cookies on these and her cookies are Y U M M Y!!


Your sister has a large oven. My interior dimensions are only 18" dp x 23" wide.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Half sheet pans are a good size for standard home ovens and less expensive than specialty cookie sheets.
> 
> I use these in my oven and they fit on a shelf with a little open space on all sides to allow for heat circulation.



I seem to remember reading somewhere about the 1" on each side that Russ mentioned. I'll check Sam's Club tomorrow when I'm in that area to see if they have the half sheet pans in the store. I don't remember ever seeing them there, but I never seriously looked for them either.

These pans will only give me an additional 1" of width, but could probably give me enough space to bake 3 free-form loaves of Italian Bread.

Thanks, all!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 14, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Your sister has a large oven. My interior dimensions are only 18" dp x 23" wide.


 
mine is smaller, 14 by 16


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 15, 2008)

I bought half sheet pans at Sam's.  Nice quality, heavy aluminum, good price.  I bake all kinds of things on them, in my regular sized oven.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2008)

_ also have pans from Sam's, but really wish i had bigger pans. _


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 15, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I'll check Sam's Club tomorrow when I'm in that area to see if they have the half sheet pans in the store. I don't remember ever seeing them there, but I never seriously looked for them either.Thanks, all!


 

If you have a resturant supply store in your area, check them out, too.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 15, 2008)

smoothseas said:


> If you have a resturant supply store in your area, check them out, too.



I did stop at my local restaurant supply today and found the 16x22 (called a 3/4 size pan) I was looking for for just $14.50 + tx. The owner said there is only one manufacturer of this size baking sheet that he has been able to find, which is why he does not have it listed in his online catalog. i may go back and buy another just to have it for volume bread baking. I'll be able to double the throughput of my oven with this size pan, plus DW is wanting to use it for large batches of cookies on a single sheet. Definitely worth the money, IMO.


----------



## Mama (Dec 15, 2008)

I use the ones like Andy does from Sams.  They work great!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been using 1/2 sheet pans for years for my cookies, in different size ovens (have a large convection one now) and I always get good results.  I can get between 20 and 24 cookies per sheet and they come out perfectly.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 15, 2008)

Joe - Look into a fibrament stone for your oven. Your bread will thank you - AC


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 15, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Joe - Look into a fibrament stone for your oven. Your bread will thank you - AC



I'll second that. Love my Fibrament stone. Eric at Breadtopia sells them. I think I remember that you've done business with him before, but in case you haven't, I highly recommend him for his great customer service.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 15, 2008)

Eric & I have become friends. I send a lot of people to him.

I have a 14" x 15" stone that's just right for two free-form loaves of Challah or Italian. I proof them right on the peel with parchment paper and corn meal, and I'm very pleased with the outcome.

Tonight me and DW made a batch of choc chips with red & green M&M's in the new pan. I trimmed a sheet of parchment paper for the bottom, and we made two sheets of 30 cookies on each. It cut the baking time in half from using the old smaller pans. 

Tomorrow I have to make 6 loaves of Italian for a spaghetti dinner for 40 adults in the evening. I'll be able to get 4 loaves on the new pan, which will cut baking time by one batch. Saves me at least 30 minutes in the kitchen.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 16, 2008)

Yessiree, this is the pan I was after. It has done just what I wanted it to...







This will really be a big help when baking bread for the church bake sales. Four loaves at a pop will really move things along for me.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 21, 2008)

Made my first batch of sandwich rolls in the new pan. Cuts my baking time in half, because the entire recipe fits on one sheet. I actually did go back and bought another pan, which turned out to be the last one on the shelf. Must have been DC'ers because he said he has not sold one of those pans in about 6 weeks, then he sells 8 of them in one week, all since I bought my first one. Hmmmmmm....could it be the lurkers scarfing them up?


----------

